# 12 gauge double barrel handgun.



## IKE (Mar 9, 2019)

6" barrels.....this thing is going to hurt at both ends. 

Article below pic.






https://www.gunsamerica.com/digest/diablo-american-gun-craft/


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 9, 2019)

Can’t imagine

My 12 ga sawed off pump is punishment enough, no matter the load

Pretty, though

I would like to fire one


----------



## Tommy (Mar 9, 2019)

Makes my wrist hurt just looking at it!  It _appears_ that the shooter _might_ be able to get all of two fingers around that grip.

:eek1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2019)

Looks sweet, but I wouldn't have the guts to shoot it.


----------



## MeAgain (Mar 9, 2019)

Snubs are better for me although long range I prefer the long barrels. 

Don't go to gun club anymore or practice here either. Living in the woods we need protection. Already had a few people walk up on me in the woods, once time in Georgia I was very glad I was armed and knew how to use it. I was clearing some weeds and here come 3 men with rifles on my property. My dog warned me of them.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 9, 2019)

I started out shooting a 410 shotgun and graduated up to a 12 gauge automatic. I came home a few nights with a sore shoulder.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 8, 2020)

Fired an old single barrel 12 gauge about 12 years ago. It was just under a foot long after cutting a bent barrel. Once was enough, wow!!


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 8, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Fired an old single barrel 12 gauge about 12 years ago. It was just under a foot long after cutting a bent barrel. Once was enough, wow!!


Yeah, at the cabin, I used my 12 gauge short barrel pump to knock snow outa the trees.
Half a dozen shots later, I padded up


----------



## win231 (Jan 8, 2020)

It's a muzzle loader & it's Black Powder.  That's why it's legal to own.  Not much recoil because you can't fire modern high-power loads in it.  It's an unusual conversation piece, novelty item with very little purpose.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 8, 2020)

I have a pistol that is a real handful....a S&W 029 44 Mag with the 10 5/8" barrel.   I had to replace the original Walnut grips with rubber Hoag grips, as just a couple of rounds would really punish my hands.  With that long barrel, it is accurate out to 200 yards.  A few years ago, I went deer hunting with it, and took down a nice doe.....with the 240 grain hollow point, it was like she got hit by a bus....threw her sideways several feet.


----------



## win231 (Jan 9, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I have a pistol that is a real handful....a S&W 029 44 Mag with the 10 5/8" barrel.   I had to replace the original Walnut grips with rubber Hoag grips, as just a couple of rounds would really punish my hands.  With that long barrel, it is accurate out to 200 yards.  A few years ago, I went deer hunting with it, and took down a nice doe.....with the 240 grain hollow point, it was like she got hit by a bus....threw her sideways several feet.


Well, the Mod. 29 won't seem like much of a handful after you try a 500 Mag.  After one 80 round range session with mine, my hands were numb & I had trouble gripping the steering wheel to drive home.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 10, 2020)

That inventor needs to take up model ships. Why not a derringer overunder???!!!


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 10, 2020)

Firing a 12 gauge pistol would probably break my wrist.

This is what I use for home defense:
S&W Governor (410/.45)


Shot & Disc load


410 load for close range without blowing throw the walls of another residence. Last two rounds are .45 ACP.


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2020)

LOL - it's now a "Show Us Your Gun" thread.
Well, I don't like being left out.......


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, the Mod. 29 won't seem like much of a handful after you try a 500 Mag


Friend of mine has one.
The holster is positioned on his belly

'The bigger the better' does not apply


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> LOL - it's now a "Show Us Your Gun" thread.
> Well, I don't like being left out.......



Me either


My nightstand go tos;


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Me either
> 
> 
> My nightstand go tos;
> ...


Ah....the Ruger GP100.  One of my favorites, too.  Mine's the older one that came with those rubber grips with the walnut inserts.  The trigger is so nice on mine (without any polishing) I competed in the steel plate matches with it.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> Ah....the Ruger GP100


I switched to it as my main 'go to' after years of cleaning the semi autos...and dealing with jambs


----------



## win231 (Jan 10, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I switched to it as my main 'go to' after years of cleaning the semi autos...and dealing with jambs


If you want a semi auto that doesn't jam, it has to be a modern design - like Glock, Sigarms, CZ, Beretta.  The 1911 design dates back to 1905 & it was high tech....for 1905.  It has over 52 parts & everything has to be fitted just right to function reliably.  Today's semi autos use MIM (Metal Injection Molding) instead of machining from bar stock to cut down on manufacturing costs & such cheaper parts are not as reliable.

If you want a 1911 that is reliable, it will have to be a Wilson or Les Baer - with a price of $3,800.00.  They are hand fitted but with a price tag to match.  A Glock (for example) has half as many parts as a 1911 & the open design allows dirt & firing residue to escape with each shot.  Total reliability for around $650.00.  That's why they are standard issue with the FBI & 85% of police departments.  My 6 Glocks have over 18,000 rounds without a malfunction.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 10, 2020)

Ammo is just as important as weapon.  See Don M Post 10-it is not the size of the round, its the speed and size of the round.

12 gu     handgun, they've been around for years.  I'm not sure what there for;  the uglier they are, the more there desired.
Smith and Webly 45 (Brit pistol from WW I, is the one I like to have.)

To  start  hold pistol at waist level, one hand on pistol, one hand bracing wrist. 
'
'shoot your eye out'


----------



## JB in SC (Jan 29, 2020)

It’s a muzzleloader, no thanks. A 14” Benelli M4 Entry would be a better choice.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 29, 2020)

Any comments on "the Judge"?  Hub was thinking about buying one.  We just sited in the  250-3000 long gun - metal jackets - wow, what a racket.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 29, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Any comments on "the Judge"?  Hub was thinking about buying one.  We just sited in the  250-3000 long gun - metal jackets - wow, what a racket.


While doing your research include the S&W Governor, it's in the same category.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 29, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> While doing your research include the S&W Governor, it's in the same category.


Thanks...and he likes the .410 Derringer.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 29, 2020)

Pappy said:


> I started out shooting a 410 shotgun and graduated up to a 12 gauge automatic. I came home a few nights with a sore shoulder.


Got a sweet little 410 you'd probably love...lol!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> While doing your research include the S&W Governor, it's in the same category.


----------



## win231 (Jan 29, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Any comments on "the Judge"?  Hub was thinking about buying one.  We just sited in the  250-3000 long gun - metal jackets - wow, what a racket.


Taurus products have been iffy; the company is having quality control problems.  They are so back logged on warranty repairs, some customers have waited months to get their gun back - and frequently, they are still not functioning.  Not something I would rely on.
Their 410/45 is a compromise.  The shallow rifling causes poor accuracy & much-lower velocities when using the 45 rounds.  The short barrel greatly limits the range of a 410 shotshell.  After only a few feet, the spread is huge.
Taurus specializes in making unusual firearms - but their quality is not up to par.


----------



## JB in SC (Feb 12, 2020)

I had a .250-3000 Savage 99A in 1972 when they reintroduced the cartridge. It was originally a wildcat cartridge (non factory) developed by Charles Newton in 1915. Arthur Savage liked it so much he chambered the 99 for it. It’s a great deer cartridge, a mild shooter and very accurate. 

Savage made takedown 99’s with two barrels, usually in .300 Savage, with and a .410 bore barrel for 2 1/2” shells. They were quite rare and only made during the 1920’s. The shotgun barrel was only meant for single shot use since the 99 had a rotary magazine. Savage 99‘s are interesting rifles.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 13, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Maybe with not a great a kick!


----------



## Liberty (Feb 14, 2020)

win231 said:


> Taurus products have been iffy; the company is having quality control problems.  They are so back logged on warranty repairs, some customers have waited months to get their gun back - and frequently, they are still not functioning.  Not something I would rely on.
> Their 410/45 is a compromise.  The shallow rifling causes poor accuracy & much-lower velocities when using the 45 rounds.  The short barrel greatly limits the range of a 410 shotshell.  After only a few feet, the spread is huge.
> Taurus specializes in making unusual firearms - but their quality is not up to par.


Thanks Win for clarifying that.  That's what I've suspected too.  So many have tried to make a hand gun that has the velocity and positive aspects of a long gun.  So far, nada.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 14, 2020)

JB in SC said:


> I had a .250-3000 Savage 99A in 1972 when they reintroduced the cartridge. It was originally a wildcat cartridge (non factory) developed by Charles Newton in 1915. Arthur Savage liked it so much he chambered the 99 for it. It’s a great deer cartridge, a mild shooter and very accurate.
> 
> Savage made takedown 99’s with two barrels, usually in .300 Savage, with and a .410 bore barrel for 2 1/2” shells. They were quite rare and only made during the 1920’s. The shotgun barrel was only meant for single shot use since the 99 had a rotary magazine. Savage 99‘s are interesting rifles.


Wow, I didn't know that JB.  You are a wealth of historical information.  The .250-3000 Savage makes me feels so close to my dad.  Even though he always said the .22 was the most accurate long gun, the Savage was his favorite.  He was an NRA rifle champion, and didn't care much for handguns.


----------



## old medic (Feb 15, 2020)

My Kayak camping gun... 12 Ga and will rock ya ....


----------



## needshave (Feb 15, 2020)

I have a few 12 Gauge SG's. The Remington for whatever reason, really rocks me. I have to really padded up to use that thing.

Unfortunately I have NO handguns. I need one for the night stand badly. Each day goes by I think I need to research this and go find something. I have no idea what to get. Don't need anything special, just for self defense.... Any suggestions? Recommendations?


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 15, 2020)

I have a string of bear traps leading to my bedroom and a mini gun set at 4,000 RPM bolted to the foot board.

Back in 1987, I had the Remington Custom Gun Shop build me a Remington 700 Custom Grade III in .300 H&H Magnum.  The stock is highly figured claro walnut, rosewood fore end and grip cap, 32 lines/inch hand cut checkering, engraved receiver and my name engraved on the rear of the barrel...the best of everything.  It was hand built by a John Remington and came with a stack of paperwork.  It's a work of art.  I was making a lot of money back then and this was a present to myself...and a family heirloom, I guess.


----------



## win231 (Feb 15, 2020)

needshave said:


> I have a few 12 Gauge SG's. The Remington for whatever reason, really rocks me. I have to really padded up to use that thing.
> 
> Unfortunately I have NO handguns. I need one for the night stand badly. Each day goes by I think I need to research this and go find something. I have no idea what to get. Don't need anything special, just for self defense.... Any suggestions? Recommendations?


For a revolver, Ruger GP100.  4" 
For an auto (assuming you have some familiarity with autos), it's hard to beat a Glock.  They are standard issue with 90% of police depts. & the FBI.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 15, 2020)

needshave said:


> I have a few 12 Gauge SG's. The Remington for whatever reason, really rocks me. I have to really padded up to use that thing.
> 
> Unfortunately I have NO handguns. I need one for the night stand badly. Each day goes by I think I need to research this and go find something. I have no idea what to get. Don't need anything special, just for self defense.... Any suggestions? Recommendations?


My recommendation for a home defense pistol is in post #13 of this thread.

S&W Governor (410/.45)
410 load for close range without blowing throw the walls of another residence. Last two rounds are .45 ACP.
Home defense will typically be a close combat situation and a pistol is harder to grab out of your hands than a long rifle.


----------



## needshave (Feb 15, 2020)

I agree with the Long Rifle and the ability to be easily waved off target. The Remington sets in the corner currently but the articulation needed to get it on target is much like swirling a 2x4.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 15, 2020)

needshave said:


> I have a few 12 Gauge SG's. The Remington for whatever reason, really rocks me. I have to really padded up to use that thing.
> 
> Unfortunately I have NO handguns. I need one for the night stand badly. Each day goes by I think I need to research this and go find something. I have no idea what to get. Don't need anything special, just for self defense.... Any suggestions? Recommendations?


Think it might have a lot to do with the size of your hand.  I have issues with a heavy gun due to my small hands.  Wound up with a sweet little 22 that shoots LR shells with zip recoil.  Its nice.  We do target practice off the back deck and its very accurate (assuming you are. too...lol).  Dad was NRA rifle camp and we always had several 22's in the house, due to their great accuracy.  Flushed my first pheasant at the ripe old age of 4 and had a sweet little bolt action 22 with a teddy bear decal on it when I was just a kid, too.  

https://gunnewsdaily.com/best-22-pistols/


----------



## Gaer (Feb 15, 2020)

Maybe one of you can direct me in the right direction.  I have an old Colt single action made in 1916.  I'd like to sell it but if I go to a dealer I'll only get half the worth.  It was rebuilt in 2011 and carried in the Mexican revolution  .Ser. No. 333678   Early wood, one piece grips.  I think Colts are the most beautiful guns ever made but I have to sell it. The old, well-used guns have the most character. I think it's all original parts except for the grips.   E-Bay won't take revolvers.  Where do you think I should try to sell it?


----------



## Liberty (Feb 15, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Maybe one of you can direct me in the right direction.  I have an old Colt single action made in 1916.  I'd like to sell it but if I go to a dealer I'll only get half the worth.  It was rebuilt in 2011 and carried in the Mexican revolution  .Ser. No. 333678   Early wood, one piece grips.  I think Colts are the most beautiful guns ever made but I have to sell it. The old, well-used guns have the most character. I think it's all original parts except for the grips.   E-Bay won't take revolvers.  Where do you think I should try to sell it?


You could check here at this site or attend local gun shows...maybe others have suggestions that they're used:

https://www.cashmyguns.com


----------



## Gaer (Feb 15, 2020)

Liberty:  Thank you!  I contacted them!  (They are busy but will get back to me)  Appreciate your help!


----------



## win231 (Feb 15, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Maybe one of you can direct me in the right direction.  I have an old Colt single action made in 1916.  I'd like to sell it but if I go to a dealer I'll only get half the worth.  It was rebuilt in 2011 and carried in the Mexican revolution  .Ser. No. 333678   Early wood, one piece grips.  I think Colts are the most beautiful guns ever made but I have to sell it. The old, well-used guns have the most character. I think it's all original parts except for the grips.   E-Bay won't take revolvers.  Where do you think I should try to sell it?


Ask if the store sells on consignment.  Most will take 25%, but they handle all the paperwork, registration, etc.  The larger stores really need quality used firearms in their inventory.  Colts like that are valuable & sought after by collectors.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 15, 2020)

231:  I've put other guns in gun shops on consignment and they not only didn't sell, but they came back damaged from handling.  Won't do that again.  But, Thank you for the suggestion.  It was kind of you.


----------



## win231 (Feb 16, 2020)

Gaer said:


> 231:  I've put other guns in gun shops on consignment and they not only didn't sell, but they came back damaged from handling.  Won't do that again.  But, Thank you for the suggestion.  It was kind of you.


Wow, looks like things are different where you are.  I've done consignment sales 9 times in the past few years.  Everything sold within a couple of days.  Of course, they were mostly at big chain stores.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 18, 2020)

Liberty:  Cash my guns offered me 1/10th of the price I had on it.  I'm not THAT stupid!


----------



## Liberty (Feb 18, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Liberty:  Cash my guns offered me 1/10th of the price I had on it.  I'm not THAT stupid!


You gotta be kidding me.  Have you tried any gun shows?


----------



## Gaer (Feb 18, 2020)

I tried the Lion's Club gun annual gun show but they had a BIG problem with signing and advertising, ( a lot of politics) so very few people showed.  No biggie!  I'll hang on to it.  I kinda like it!  Thanks for your help though!


----------



## JB in SC (Feb 18, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Maybe one of you can direct me in the right direction.  I have an old Colt single action made in 1916.  I'd like to sell it but if I go to a dealer I'll only get half the worth.  It was rebuilt in 2011 and carried in the Mexican revolution  .Ser. No. 333678   Early wood, one piece grips.  I think Colts are the most beautiful guns ever made but I have to sell it. The old, well-used guns have the most character. I think it's all original parts except for the grips.   E-Bay won't take revolvers.  Where do you think I should try to sell it?




Refinishing the revolver probably removed any collector value. As a shooter it has limited value because of it's age. Getting a good appraisal is difficult, most get them from the Blue Book of Guns...it's not very accurate and doesn't take into account any history.

I'd recommend getting a factory letter from Colt's but that will only give you when and where it was shipped, original finish, etc. You can get one here, it's expensive but may help with the sale. https://www.colt.com/page/archive-services

There are websites that specialize in firearms sales, Gun Broker for instance.  But you have to deal with the hassle of shipping and involving an FFL with the sale.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 18, 2020)

An auction house "might" be a option.


----------



## JB in SC (Feb 18, 2020)

needshave said:


> I have a few 12 Gauge SG's. The Remington for whatever reason, really rocks me. I have to really padded up to use that thing.
> 
> Unfortunately I have NO handguns. I need one for the night stand badly. Each day goes by I think I need to research this and go find something. I have no idea what to get. Don't need anything special, just for self defense.... Any suggestions? Recommendations?



Handguns require quite a bit of training to master, a medium sized double action revolver with a 4" barrel in .38 Special/.357 Magnum is what I recommend for most beginners. The .38 Special recoil is controllable for most folks with an option for .357 Magnum when a person learns to handle the recoil and muzzle blast. They are the safest handgun to own, they are easy to unload...there's no mistaking if there are any cartridges in the gun and the heavier trigger pull prevents accidental discharges.

I never recommend a semi auto in a defensive caliber for new shooters, it requires much more training to master safe handling and many folks don't have enough hand strength to rack the slide or clear stoppages should they occur.


----------



## JB in SC (Feb 18, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Wow, I didn't know that JB.  You are a wealth of historical information.  The .250-3000 Savage makes me feels so close to my dad.  Even though he always said the .22 was the most accurate long gun, the Savage was his favorite.  He was an NRA rifle champion, and didn't care much for handguns.



Those old Savage 99's have a lot of history. The .250-3000 99 Svage was a favorite of the famous explorer Roy Chapman Andrews. He was an avid hunter and traveled the world, he used it for almost every game animal he encountered. It was a very popular cartridge in the 20's and 30's. I have a pretty decent collection of vintage books on rifle, hunting, and shooting. The quality of writing exceeds anything published today. It still seems fresh even though it was written almost a 100 years ago.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 19, 2020)

Nautilus said:


> I have a string of bear traps leading to my bedroom and a mini gun set at 4,000 RPM bolted to the foot board.
> 
> Back in 1987, I had the Remington Custom Gun Shop build me a Remington 700 Custom Grade III in .300 H&H Magnum.  The stock is highly figured claro walnut, rosewood fore end and grip cap, 32 lines/inch hand cut checkering, engraved receiver and my name engraved on the rear of the barrel...the best of everything.  It was hand built by a John Remington and came with a stack of paperwork.  It's a work of art.  I was making a lot of money back then and this was a present to myself...and a family heirloom, I guess.


Nice.  Hope your kids appreciate a quality piece like that!


----------



## benrose (May 1, 2020)

Not to many people would wanna shoot that thing. I'd flinch in anticipation of the recoil and blow my own head off.


----------



## drifter (May 2, 2020)

IKE said:


> 6" barrels.....this thing is going to hurt at both ends.
> 
> Article below pic.
> 
> ...


That is a pretty weapon.


----------

